# Hello from another new guy...



## Dans65 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hello All,
I have been on the forum for a week or so and I haven't yet seen it all. Since a child, I have been interested in WWII aircraft and can never get enough of it. Been to air shows, museums, events, and also a mechanic in the USAF on C-141B/C, and also the KC-135R. Back in the eighties, I had supported B-52G/Hs, KC-135A/Es, and F-4C/Ds Phantoms. My interest of aircraft has span out from WWI up 'til now Aircraft, as well as silent service and the surface Navy of WWI to present.
I have collected some pretty cool maintenance documentation on the F-86D that my Uncle had maintained in the fifties that I would like to share (Once I can get another printer that works when I want it too! I'll scan 'em up). I had already retrieved some documentation on the P-39 for an friend of mine who tells me he is trying to get his here from Russia (I haven't seen a bill of sale to prove he owns it...Yet!!) But, if you know the guy, you can bet he'll get it here with proof!
GOD BLESS our Veterans (past, present, and future), may they come back safely and rest in peace.

Dan


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 1, 2010)

G'day Dan welcome to the forum mate....man I been here for years and still havent seen everything on the forum...


----------



## magnu (Jun 1, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 1, 2010)

Welcome Dan! Your going to like it around here. Lost of nice people willing to help out.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 1, 2010)

Hello Dan, and welcome from England.


----------



## imalko (Jun 1, 2010)

Hello and greetings from Serbia. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 1, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum dan!


----------



## Dans65 (Jun 1, 2010)

Thank you All,
I really do appreciate fellow enthsiasts and hope to chat with you in the near future. Luckily for me I can visit this site during work hours, and still do my job (Can 'ya believe it!?).

This is absolutely wonderful with folks all around the world just sharing all they have...this is just too cool!

Have a great day!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 1, 2010)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 1, 2010)

Welcome from the Mid-Atlantic state of NJ!

TO


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 1, 2010)

Very cool, welcome aboard Dan!


----------



## ccheese (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi Dan: Welcome to the forum from Va. Beach... Enjoy the place...

Charles


----------



## Dans65 (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks Again All!!


----------



## Peebs (Jun 2, 2010)

G'day Dans..

greetings from Oz


----------



## seesul (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome aboard and greeting from the Czech Republic8)


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 2, 2010)

An you're not done yet. G'day Dan, welcome to the gang, sometimes I just can't get to bed of a night there's so much going on here and I don’t want to miss anything.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 2, 2010)

An you're not done yet. G'day Dan, welcome to the gang, sometimes I just can't get to bed of a night there's so much going on here and I don’t want to miss anything.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 4, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Dan. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Geedee (Jun 6, 2010)

Welcome aboard Dan


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 6, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Dan!


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Jun 7, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Dan. Its the best and friendliest you'll find on the web. I look forward to seeing your builds


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jun 24, 2010)

Welcome Dan, from the HEARTLAND of the USA


----------



## Dans65 (Dec 6, 2010)

Holy Crap!

I just checked this out and found out about these replies, and I never got a notice. Well, um, Thanks folks, glad to be here and checking the forum out. Unfortunately I will not be building models anytime soon, too many bigger projects and family crisis' causes me to focus down other avenues. But I'll keep my eyes open thru the forum! Happy Holidays!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 6, 2010)

Welcome from the Great Pacific Northwest. Yes you too can have live lahar practice drills!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 6, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Dan!


----------



## P40NUT (Dec 6, 2010)

Hello Dan and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Dans65 (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks guys. These are my bigger projects...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 6, 2010)

What motor is in the Cobra?


----------



## Dans65 (Dec 6, 2010)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> What motor is in the Cobra?



347 Stroker, Vortech S/C.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 6, 2010)

Is that a kit car or an original AC/Shelby?

(_Njaco just found a new friend!)_


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 6, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 7, 2010)

Not even a MOPAR!  I thought that your friends were those voices in your head Chris....


----------



## Njaco (Dec 7, 2010)

Nah, nah, Ford first especially Mustangs then Mopar. GM gives me hives and makes me shout things like "Burma" all day long.


----------



## Dans65 (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments! 
Sorry Folks, it's a kit car that a friend and myself built afew years back. I could never afford a real one or even a continuation either...Bigger bucks then I can fork up! However, been driving it around the countyside and fixing the bugs out whenever they popped up. Found more bugs this past early fall and now contemplating to park it to fix afew cylinders. But not after the Polar Run we have on New Year's Day in downtown D.C.! Brrrrr!


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Dan and welcome from me in Denmark. 
Nice cars you've got there. 

Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## Dans65 (Dec 7, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> Hi Dan and welcome from me in Denmark.
> Nice cars you've got there.
> 
> Cheers,
> ...



Thanks! Wow, someone likes my cars from the other side of the world...That's cool!


----------



## N4521U (Dec 7, 2010)

Greetings from a displaced Yank in Oz. Been here 10 years now. 

I'm used to seeing California street rods. But that Cobra is too cool. 5.0 beefed up should impress any onlooker!!!!! 

Post some kits mate!


----------



## Dans65 (Dec 7, 2010)

N4521U said:


> Greetings from a displaced Yank in Oz. Been here 10 years now.
> 
> I'm used to seeing California street rods. But that Cobra is too cool. 5.0 beefed up should impress any onlooker!!!!!
> 
> Post some kits mate!



Thanks,
I really appreciate the compliments you all have been giving me, and here's more of my pics, if can access the website. The Cobras you see are in my club... Enjoy!

Image hosting, free photo sharing video sharing at Photobucket

My Build site:
Dan Deitz's Build

Dan
HaPpY HoLiDaYs!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 8, 2010)

Dude, I'm sooooo jealous!!!! I'm a Mustang nut ever since my first '67 fastback (Bullitt green!!) when I was younger and naturally included the Cobra with that. Ohhh to one day ride in one!


----------



## Dans65 (Dec 8, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Dude, I'm sooooo jealous!!!! I'm a Mustang nut ever since my first '67 fastback (Bullitt green!!) when I was younger and naturally included the Cobra with that. Ohhh to one day ride in one!



1967 Mustang Fastback? Sweet!! I miss mine terribly! 

I know what you mean, a few years back I never even gave it a thought that I would ever have something close. A friend of mine thought I was nuts trying to do a resto-mod on my '86 Mustang, and then, the rusted frame appeared. That was my decision to change my directions and the driver to get the Kit. My deciding factor was 2 things: 1 - He and I went to Carlyle, Pa. for the kitcat foriegn cars show at the end of May and researched what kit would fit my budget and acommendate my drivetrain and accessories. And the 2nd thing: 2 - He let me drive his cobra, a 2 hour ride back to Virginia. Bad idea, huh!!? I cursed him out for about ten minutes halfway home, and before the last thing I said before he was about to apologize for whatever it was... I'm buying a Kit on Monday from FFR. He was elated and laughing hard from the stint I put him through!!

Well, I wish I can accomendate you for the ride, however, I really need some down time to rebuild the motor, only to refresh abuse components with new parts. That's why I bought the Jeep, so I can still ride with the top down and trail rides with some friends in the Shenandoah Mountain trails. (When it's warmer of course)


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 8, 2010)

Dans65 said:


> Thanks! Wow, someone likes my cars from the other side of the world...That's cool!



You're welcome. 
The invention of the internet is indeed marvelous!  
And your cars ARE cool!


----------



## N4521U (Dec 8, 2010)

I had a '39 "more door" Ford. #50 chev, 35t0 turbo with a shift kit. 3" dropped front axle. True Spoke wheels, 14" front, 16" rear. Black with silver to candy blue flames on the front. Sometimes put my sign kit in the trunk and went out on sign jobs. I loved that car. Cept for the roll out windshield, it was a fair weather car!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 8, 2010)

Dans65 said:


> 1967 Mustang Fastback? Sweet!! I miss mine terribly!
> 
> I know what you mean, a few years back I never even gave it a thought that I would ever have something close. A friend of mine thought I was nuts trying to do a resto-mod on my '86 Mustang, and then, the rusted frame appeared. That was my decision to change my directions and the driver to get the Kit. My deciding factor was 2 things: 1 - He and I went to Carlyle, Pa. for the kitcat foriegn cars show at the end of May and researched what kit would fit my budget and acommendate my drivetrain and accessories. And the 2nd thing: 2 - He let me drive his cobra, a 2 hour ride back to Virginia. Bad idea, huh!!? I cursed him out for about ten minutes halfway home, and before the last thing I said before he was about to apologize for whatever it was... I'm buying a Kit on Monday from FFR. He was elated and laughing hard from the stint I put him through!!
> 
> Well, I wish I can accomendate you for the ride, however, I really need some down time to rebuild the motor, only to refresh abuse components with new parts. *That's why I bought the Jeep*, so I can still ride with the top down and trail rides with some friends in the Shenandoah Mountain trails. (When it's warmer of course)



I did the same thing after the 'Stang and a few Fiat Spyders. Went the truck route. Last Jeep I had was this '76 (pic) along with a 69 LandRover and some Ford P/Us.....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice cars Dans 8)


----------



## Dans65 (Dec 8, 2010)

> You're welcome.
> The invention of the internet is indeed marvelous!
> And your cars ARE cool!


Thank you, and you're absolutely correct, the internet has made this planet alot smaller and others closer together! 



> I had a '39 "more door" Ford. #50 chev, 35t0 turbo with a shift kit. 3" dropped front axle. True Spoke wheels, 14" front, 16" rear. Black with silver to candy blue flames on the front. Sometimes put my sign kit in the trunk and went out on sign jobs. I loved that car. Cept for the roll out windshield, it was a fair weather car!


 
Man, that must have been a beauty! 



> I did the same thing after the 'Stang and a few Fiat Spyders. Went the truck route. Last Jeep I had was this '76 (pic) along with a 69 LandRover and some Ford P/Us.....



Cool Jeep! And You can tell the trucks are definately not afraid of rocks and trees! Happy Trails! 



> Nice cars Dans



Thanks! Scotland!! Glad to read from ya!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 8, 2010)

yeah, they weren't pretty to look at but got the job done.


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 9, 2010)

Beautiful car you have there. And welcome to the forums from Charleston, South Carolina.


----------



## Dans65 (Dec 9, 2010)

beaupower32 said:


> Beautiful car you have there. And welcome to the forums from Charleston, South Carolina.



Thanks! I was at Charleston for Advance CrewChief School back in 1991-2 at the Air Force Base and had a grand time touring and hanging downtown at the Irish Pub (Can't remember the name). Visited the Aircraft Carrier Museum at Patriot Point.

Dan


----------

